# Can't access a particular IP address.



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

I can get to anywhere I want on the web except one IP, and I can't ping it either. What can cause this? (Security off)...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

What are you trying to access? Is this concern from your home network? Have you tried another computer?


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are you trying to access? Is this concern from your home network? Have you tried another computer?


Site is motherjones.com (IP: 50.19.89.0). Can't ping from different pc (same router) either.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you contacted the site? If you're IP is blocked you won't be able to access it. Try accessing the site outside your network, that will give you a hint.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

It's a Grassroots Journalism site, so I can't see your ISP restricting access to it. Have you checked the router to see if it has it's own block set up? What happens if you try running a tracert command to that IP address?


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

2xg said:


> Have you contacted the site? If you're IP is blocked you won't be able to access it. Try accessing the site outside your network, that will give you a hint.


Had a friend try it (successful). He's on the same ISP as I am. Contacted my ISP and they said they weren't blocking. My security is off and both ping and tracert give request timed out.


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

Troy_Jollimore said:


> Have you checked the router to see if it has it's own block set up?


 I did look around in the router setup, but can't see where anything is blocked. Besides, that would be something that I would have had to do and I didn't.


----------



## RH1221 (Aug 10, 2011)

the ip address ending in 0 is a network address.

you need an address ending between 1 and 254


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

if you do a nslookup that is the ip that comes up for motherjones.com

Though if you put that ip in it does not connect you to motherjones.com.
This maybe the OPs issue if trying to use the ip address.
Should only use Mother Jones | Smart, Fearless Journalism

Looks like some fancy redirection is taking place in the background


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

RH1221 said:


> the ip address ending in 0 is a network address.
> 
> you need an address ending between 1 and 254


I got that IP (network address) by doing a ping to www.motherjones.com


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

Wand3r3r said:


> if you do a nslookup that is the ip that comes up for motherjones.com


True... doing a nslookup does return that IP.



Wand3r3r said:


> Though if you put that ip in it does not connect you to motherjones.com.


Also true...



Wand3r3r said:


> This maybe the OPs issue if trying to use the ip address.


Please explain what you mean by the "OPs issue"



Wand3r3r said:


> Looks like some fancy redirection is taking place in the background


If it's a redirection, then it's a redirection that is effecting both of my systems (using the same router tho)...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The issue is you are trying to use a ip address that in the scheme of things does NOT resolve to motherjones.com though nslookup states that it does.

SOLUTION is don't use the ip address. Use the name. Is there a reason using motherjones.com does not work for you?


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

Wand3r3r said:


> The issue is you are trying to use a ip address that in the scheme of things does NOT resolve to motherjones.com though nslookup states that it does.
> 
> SOLUTION is don't use the ip address. Use the name. Is there a reason using motherjones.com does not work for you?


That's exactly what I'm trying to determine. This all started when any attempt to access ANY link on the motherjones domain timed out - no matter if I manually put motherjones.com in the address bar of IE or clicked on a google link to it. I simply cannot access motherjones either from IE or by pinging it (ping Mother Jones returns timeouts).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

So you click on that link in your post #10 and it does not work?

As you can see it works fine.

C:\Users\ping motherjones.com

Pinging motherjones.com [50.19.89.0] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 50.19.89.0: bytes=32 time=103ms TTL=48
Reply from 50.19.89.0: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=48
Reply from 50.19.89.0: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=48
Reply from 50.19.89.0: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 50.19.89.0:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 82ms, Maximum = 103ms, Average = 87ms

What are you running for firwall/antivirus/antimalware?

Go to a command prompt as administrator [right mouse click on command prompt for the option run as admin] then do a 
tracert motherjones.com

Post the results for review.


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

Wand3r3r said:


> So you click on that link in your post #10 and it does not work?
> 
> As you can see it works fine.
> 
> ...


@Wand3r3r
I understand that the ping works for you and other people. What I'm trying to determine is *why *it times out for *me*.
Tracert motherjones.com gives me 30 "time outs" instead of ping's 4.
Security software is OFF.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't appear to me you are ever leaving the pc/router. We should see your routers wan ip first listed and we don't.

can you ping the gateway ip?
can you ping the loopback ip [127.0.0.1]?
what "security" software are you running?


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

Wand3r3r said:


> Doesn't appear to me you are ever leaving the pc/router. We should see your routers wan ip first listed and we don't.
> 
> can you ping the gateway ip?
> can you ping the loopback ip [127.0.0.1]?
> what "security" software are you running?


I can ping both gateway and loopback ip's. I use Norton's but have it disabled.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have any other networked devices [pc/laptop/smartphone] connected to this network and does it experience the same issue? I ask because issue could be a router firewall configuration issue, though I doubt it given the info so far.

Norton even when "disabled" can continue to cause issues.

Otherwise the usual recommendation is to download the Norton removal tool and use it. See if you don't get your connectivity back again.


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

Wand3r3r said:


> Do you have any other networked devices [pc/laptop/smartphone] connected to this network and does it experience the same issue? I ask because issue could be a router firewall configuration issue, though I doubt it given the info so far.


As I mentioned in post #2, I have another system using the same router and it has the same problem. I'm starting to think router... I'm going to look at it's configuration again and see if it is somehow blocking that one IP.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you have separate modem and router unit connect direct to the modem and try to go to that URL

Same tracert results in the other pc?
It also have Norton?

I am wondering if a norton update may have messed things up on both pcs


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Definite second on that Norton thing. I hate ANY software that can disconnect your internal software/driver functions without letting you know what it's doing... Do you have access to another router to try?

You might have figured this out by now for 'OP's issue', but 'OP' stands for 'Original Poster'. That would be you...  And don't blame us if we ask the same questions over again. Usually our brains get so blasted we have a memory retention of about 2 minutes...


----------



## mapletrail (Feb 25, 2012)

I suppose this thread is a little old but I didn't see a resolution. Turns out I have been unable to access motherjones.com for sometime now. I reported it the magazine more than once with no results.
Just wondering where the original poster is located? I am in northwest PA - could this be an area problem?


----------



## Grindy (Mar 17, 2005)

mapletrail said:


> I suppose this thread is a little old but I didn't see a resolution. Turns out I have been unable to access motherjones.com for sometime now. I reported it the magazine more than once with no results.
> Just wondering where the original poster is located? I am in northwest PA - could this be an area problem?


I'm in Seattle area, so no to the "area" problem. MotherJones is extremely political and I'm wondering if my ISP is blocking it....


----------



## JeanJ (Feb 26, 2012)

I have the same problem. I have not been able get to motherjones for a couple years. I also checked out my router, but I do not see where it is explicitly blocking that site. I am in NYC.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an old Thread and shall be Closed. 
If any of you needs any assistance please create your own Thread.


----------

